
Amazon fires are destructive, but they aren't depleting Earth's oxygen supply - prostoalex
http://theconversation.com/amazon-fires-are-destructive-but-they-arent-depleting-earths-oxygen-supply-122369
======
jsjohnst
This makes perfect sense to me, but I’m far from an expert on any related
topic. Anyone have anything that rebuts this in part or whole?

